# Gracie 2006-2019



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I haven't been on here in a very long time, but there may be some of you who remember Gracie (Gnade vom Eichenluft). I lost her very suddenly, at the incredible age of 13 years 1 month and 2 days! She lived a long and happy life. She had her challenges but she was the most amazing friend and companion. I am totally lost and devastated without her.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So sorry about your sweet girl, Jen.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I am so sorry! Oh the hole they leave in our hearts <3


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Of course I remember Gracie! 



I'm so very sorry to hear she is gone Jen, we know how much this hurts


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear about Gracie.. ❤


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Heidigsd said:


> Of course I remember Gracie!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so very sorry to hear she is gone Jen, we know how much this hurts


Thanks so much Michaela.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

(hands over a box of extra strength tissues) here is to wonderful memories washed down with tears. run free Gracie


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I wasn't around then, but I am so very sorry for your loss. A day we face from the moment we bring them home, it always comes too soon.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

JenM66 said:


> I haven't been on here in a very long time, but there may be some of you who remember Gracie (Gnade vom Eichenluft). I lost her very suddenly, at the incredible age of 13 years 1 month and 2 days! She lived a long and happy life. She had her challenges but she was the most amazing friend and companion. I am totally lost and devastated without her.


Jen - I just saw this and oh boy do i remember Gracie! I'm so sorry for your loss. 13 is amazing. It sucks that they are with us for only a short time. I hope you are doing better.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Clare said:


> Jen - I just saw this and oh boy do i remember Gracie! I'm so sorry for your loss. 13 is amazing. It sucks that they are with us for only a short time. I hope you are doing better.


Thanks Clare.

It's brutal. I miss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------

